# Berried OEBT



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

originally from here:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15527&page=6

She's not that full unfortunately...I think from being a first-timer


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

She is great, not holding many eggs as the bigger one. It is surprise so fast. 2 weeks? 
Congratulation.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jamesren said:


> She is great, not holding many eggs as the bigger one. It is surprise so fast. 2 weeks?
> Congratulation.


Yep thanks James, only less than two weeks after I got them from you. 2 molts.

Agreed, she's quite young.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

You mean another one also molt?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was looking for this shrimp before but james told me they are all sold. so, your the one who actually bought it. lucky you. Yeah I know james shrimps are fast to get berried. same happens with my shrimp before.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jamesren said:


> You mean another one also molt?


well there were 2 molts per shrimp since I transferred them twice into two separate tanks...and this female happened to be mature.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp!!!


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> I was looking for this shrimp before but james told me they are all sold. so, your the one who actually bought it. lucky you. Yeah I know james shrimps are fast to get berried. same happens with my shrimp before.


I check my pm you asked about CRS but not OEBT. I have some thing available from time to time. My new OEBT babies may need 2 more months to be sell. When they are ready, I will let you know first.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Beijing08 said:


> well there were 2 molts per shrimp since I transferred them twice into two separate tanks...and this female happened to be mature.


Are you sure it is same shrimps molts twice in 2 weeks? That is very uncommon.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jamesren said:


> Are you sure it is same shrimps molts twice in 2 weeks? That is very uncommon.


okay, maybe I'm wrong haha, but a lot have molted  at least once.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> okay, maybe I'm wrong haha, but a lot have molted  at least once.


It might be different shrimps. Adult shrimps molt once in a month or less.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It might be different shrimps. Adult shrimps molt once in a month or less.


I believe shrimps tend to molt when they're transferred to a new environment (which includes new water parameters) to help acclimatize. But the frequency of molting is obviously directly proportional to their age.


----------

